# Ann Arbor Vendor Set-Up Saturday April 27, 2019



## pkleppert (Jan 30, 2019)

BIG ANNOUNCEMENT!!!
YES, for a single flat fee of $20/vendor to cover an additional day of liability insurance VENDORS can begin setting up at Ann Arbor starting at 1pm till 7pm on Saturday April 27th.
Food concessions will be open both days
FREE WiFi this year.
Vendor forms will be emailed out beginning today.


----------



## catfish (Jan 30, 2019)

Great news!


----------

